# Jug line weights?



## parttime

For those of you that use weighted jug lines, how much weight do you usually use?


----------



## Sunbeam

Anchored jugs=1/2 brick

Floating jug= one ounce lead, 3/4 steel nut, spark plug or AA battery with a hole drilled through.
Basically saying, anything about an ounce that you don't mind loosing.

Jugging ain't brain science or rocket surgery.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Batteries probably not good for the water. Lol.


----------



## parttime

Thanks. I can make lead weights, that is why I was asking how much weight, not so much what type of weight.


----------



## dunedawg

12 oz on my flagging jugs


----------



## 01 Aggie

I use railroad spikes...usually can find them walking a railroad. Seem to be great weight about a pound I believe.


----------



## parttime

Thanks guys, sounds like 12oz to 1lb should do the trick.


----------



## gulfcoast200

12-14 oz coffe cups filled with cement.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

dunedawg said:


> 12 oz on my flagging jugs


I use no weight on my flagging jugs.  
Homeade flagging jug, tarred line and 5/0 circle. Works great. I have caught a ton of fish.

My anchored jugs I use old window weights. Not sure what a window weight weighs but it works well. You dont want a big fish dragging your jug a mile away. Lots of people use around 5lbs for anchored jugs.


----------



## nate56

Best thing I found was weights off my old cast net.....


----------



## capfab

I use 4 oz. on mine.


----------



## shadslinger

16 oz maybe up to a pound!


----------



## CatchinLimits

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I use no weight on my flagging jugs.
> Homeade flagging jug, tarred line and 5/0 circle. Works great. I have caught a ton of fish.
> 
> My anchored jugs I use old window weights. Not sure what a window weight weighs but it works well. You dont want a big fish dragging your jug a mile away. Lots of people use around 5lbs for anchored jugs.


X2 on window weights. What my pop always used so there were plenty around. Heavy so the jugs stayed put when a biggun got on it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

shadslinger said:


> 16 oz maybe up to a pound!


Hmmm..Interesting...:tongue:


----------



## shadslinger

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Hmmm..Interesting...:tongue:


I was wondering who would get my humor, and not just think I was drain bamaged :spineyes:


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

Good one Shad Slinger...


----------



## Sunbeam

I know a high tech guy that fished anchored jugs on Conroe. He buys one pound dumb bell weights at Academy. He keeps them stacked on a vertical pipe stand in his boat. About a buck fifty apiece.
The half brick is the best I have found. When I built my house the mason left a pile of broken bricks three feet high in the back yard. They are the type with the three holes. So every half is ready drilled to tie on the jug line.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

shadslinger said:


> I was wondering who would get my humor, and not just think I was drain bamaged :spineyes:


I actually prefer that dry type humor, but it has its risk! LOL


----------



## Magnolia

I used to buy 1 lb weights sold at academy over in the body building dept but they quit selling them at 99 cents each.......use railroad spikes now but they sure rust up after using them........it will take a big blue to move a jug with a 1 lb weights attached!


----------

